# Skeeter yesterday



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

We got there around 2pm and so ready for the night bite.
The plan was for get into some crappie, then concentrate on a limit
of walleye from dusk to like 10 pm.

The weather was beautiful with a slight breeze, but cool.
We fished it hard, searched for a long time for one of those so called
stump fields to no avail. Maybe it's just my Lowrance Elite 5 Chirp or the stumps
are under a few feet of silt?

Couldn't find a single crappie, gill or perch.

Evening came and so did the high winds and whitecaps. Boat control went out the window
but we stayed and trolled balsa lures for some eyes. Weeds are horrible already. Five feet a water and 5 feet of weeds.

We called it a day at 8pm as we were freezing...that wind kind of went right through ya and if we didn't have a thermos of hot coffee, we wouldn't a made it that long.

We love Skeeter and it's a 2 hour drive for me and 3 1/2 hour drive for my son and we're like little kids all the way up there with anticipation. We zeroed for the day but enjoyed the day if that makes sense. The heater in his truck at days end...oh man did it feel good!!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

TClark said:


> We got there around 2pm and so ready for the night bite.
> The plan was for get into some crappie, then concentrate on a limit
> of walleye from dusk to like 10 pm.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, only a hr for me to get there but unfortunately I was there yest also in that wind, I agree on the truck being best part of the trip, got 2 perch and buddy got 3 slabs and a bonus eye, ill be back at it soon!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Once it starts to get dark, the cold starts to creep in, like your wearing a t shirt. My brother and I got skunked at Nimissilla. He was shivering like it was 20 below. I tried real hard not to laugh. But we both ended up laughing.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm no crappie expert, especially at lakes like mosquito, but I've definitely seen stumps on the graph around the causeway. Nothing wrong with your graph, it's a nice one, love lawrance graphs! It sounds like if you want crappie at mosquito you have to fish the offshore stumps. I like fishing wood for crappie, but most of the wood I find at mosquito is too shallow. And if someone would be willing, inform us of the location of the "stump fields" at mosquito. The info is out there, Ive read it on this site, but a repeat would be nice. Good luck, strange spring we got goin here, possible snow fri and sat. As fisherman we have to adapt to the colder dirtier water or just wait for a week of "normal" weather, whatever that means. When things settle down and all this madness ends (and the cold weather) those crappie are going to HIT THAT SHALLOW WOOD and I'll be there to lose another 20 bobbers.


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

TClark said:


> We got there around 2pm and so ready for the night bite.
> The plan was for get into some crappie, then concentrate on a limit
> of walleye from dusk to like 10 pm.
> 
> ...


You’re not alone, I’m an hour away and struck out 4 times over the last 3 weeks. I haven’t heard many good report out of Mosquito yet.


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

Fishinaddict said:


> I'm no crappie expert, especially at lakes like mosquito, but I've definitely seen stumps on the graph around the causeway. Nothing wrong with your graph, it's a nice one, love lawrance graphs! It sounds like if you want crappie at mosquito you have to fish the offshore stumps. I like fishing wood for crappie, but most of the wood I find at mosquito is too shallow. And if someone would be willing, inform us of the location of the "stump fields" at mosquito. The info is out there, Ive read it on this site, but a repeat would be nice. Good luck, strange spring we got goin here, possible snow fri and sat. As fisherman we have to adapt to the colder dirtier water or just wait for a week of "normal" weather, whatever that means. When things settle down and all this madness ends (and the cold weather) those crappie are going to HIT THAT SHALLOW WOOD and I'll be there to lose another 20 bobbers.


Yes, definitely a stump field directly south of the causeway on the west side. A fellow OGFer helped me find it recently.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Due west out of the rt.88 state launch after pass the bridge you are starting to enter the field, but let me tell you its not like the 80's 90's where a drift through there you loose gear now drift after drift no loss!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

North of the cemetery and the old ac delco plant is a stump field in 12-20fow. 
those horrific weeds are where you want to be fishing in May. 2-5 fow and drift light 1/16 jigs with or w/o a twister with a piece of crawler or minnow. They are the smaller eater males and not the big mommas but that’s what we always fished for drifting. North and south drifts are the best.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I got a buddy thats been pulling some slabs out of VERY skinny water, but the best of it is he's hammering jumbo sized perch in the same area. Unreal.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice report. Thanks


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

$diesel$ said:


> I got a buddy thats been pulling some slabs out of VERY skinny water, but the best of it is he's hammering jumbo sized perch in the same area. Unreal.
> View attachment 356081
> View attachment 356083
> View attachment 356085


Simple!! The perch are there because they are spawned out and hungry! They are opportunists, there to Eat the shallow spawning crappie eggs! They will be there when the bluegill spawn as well!(I learned this from fishing little Mogadore Many years ago). One of the best ways to find "stump fields" is to anchor a lot with a NEW Danforth anchor and anchor rope! Sooner than later, you Will get those pointed flukes hung up in tree stump Roots!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> Simple!! The perch are there because they are spawned out and hungry! They are opportunists, there to Eat the shallow spawning crappie eggs! They will be there when the bluegill spawn as well!(I learned this from fishing little Mogadore Many years ago). One of the best ways to find "stump fields" is to anchor a lot with a NEW Danforth anchor and anchor rope! Sooner than later, you Will get those pointed flukes hung up in tree stump Roots!


2 years ago, I got my anchor stuck in a stump field at Pymatuning. I was able to get in out by motoring upwind and backing it out of the stump!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bdawg said:


> 2 years ago, I got my anchor stuck in a stump field at Pymatuning. I was able to get in out by motoring upwind and backing it out of the stump!


In 1975, I bought a new 19 ft MFG Caprice w/ a 135 Evinrude from Don Hibbard, complete with new anchor and 100 ft braided half inch rope, other accessories! Took it to Mosquito to try out and hung the anchor tight into a stump root in a stiff wind. I tried the release maneuver(several times!), and even tried to pull the stump loose with all the might of the 135! Nothing doing. Had to reach over, as far as I could into the water and cut the rope hoping noone else would get it wrapped on their prop. They ever drain the lake like they did Milton years ago, I know where that Danforth is to this day!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Hard to understand why people can’t find the stumps south of 88 causeway. On the average weekend, there’s 50 boats drifting thru them. From the 88 ramp, just look across the lake and maybe a half mile south west. I have at least 30 marked on my gps from just drifting thru. I mark them when I go across them. Not every one produces fish but will or can at some time of year. One thing for sure tho, if you aren’t keeping an eye on your locator, you definitely won’t see them. There in water from 8 to13ft from north south and 60 to 80 feet wide area from west to East. Can’t be any more specific unless I give gps numbers and you know that ain’t happening.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Bummer man! Sounds like you gave it your best shot and that's what counts. Hopefully your next round will yield better results!


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> I got a buddy thats been pulling some slabs out of VERY skinny water, but the best of it is he's hammering jumbo sized perch in the same area. Unreal.
> 
> View attachment 356081
> View attachment 356083
> View attachment 356085


Took 39 12" or better from a "special Spot" on Mosquito 2 years ago----filled some bags


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Bout 4 years ago 3 of us caught 18 eyes in 3 hours...crazy fun and good eats!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The month of May(albeit during a "normal" year when "average" daily temps are the basis for "normal"!) has historically been THE month(extending well into June) to start catching 'eyes on our inland lakes-Esp. for Mosquito! This year has been a long way from "normal"! with warmer temps earlier in the year! Now this series of cold fronts, polar vortexes, "freeze" warnings, snow today-tonight-and probably tomorrow!! WTH?!-It's MAY! Is it any wonder the fish/fishing is screwed up? Larger lakes water temps now are still at mid March temps! Crappie should be spawning in the shallows, if not done already(a very few reports in smaller waters, the exception). This will all catch up and balance out but basically, IMO, everything fishing-wise is two to three weeks behind this anything but "normal" year.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

It 's gotta be the dreaded global warming......no? lmfao


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Just the amateur weather bug in me but it def seems like large temp swings from one year to the next and from month to month are the new normal with a trend towards warming. The Intensity and duration of low pressures systems also seems to be increasing. 

One upside to a cold spring is it should make fishing in june and July really good. Cooler water temps in early summer do make for some real good fishin. Thinking back to the two polar vortex winters back around 2013. The early summer fishin was amazing on Erie near shore waters and inland lakes those 2 years.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

TClark, I agree is was a good day, it was special day with your son, hard to beat that for sure. Be safe


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Amen to that!! Catching fish is just a nice bonus!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Osmerus said:


> Just the amateur weather bug in me but it def seems like large temp swings from one year to the next and from month to month are the new normal with a trend towards warming. The Intensity and duration of low pressures systems also seems to be increasing.


That's the thing about the misnomer. It's not "global warming" that we are going thru. It is "climate change". Seeing it everywhere be it here or my wife's family in Peru, friends in Australia, Mexico, fam in canada, etc etc. There is not normal anymore.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

This planet has been warming and cooling on it's own for billions of years. I believe it's rather arrogant of mankind to think we have the ability to change the weather with our comings and goings. It's a cyclical event, however, it has been quite erratic these last several years. It feels to me like the years have progressed a couple of months.
Anyway, i'm getting off topic again.
Soon we'll be bitch'n about the unbearable heat. lol + tight lines.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

$diesel$ said:


> This planet has been warming and cooling on it's own for billions of years. I believe it's rather arrogant of mankind to think we have the ability to change the weather with our comings and goings. It's a cyclical event, however, it has been quite erratic these last several years. It feels to me like the years have progressed a couple of months.
> Anyway, i'm getting off topic again.
> Soon we'll be bitch'n about the unbearable heat. lol + tight lines.


when the fish eat under the ice,they will eat now,you just have to find them and offer what they like.
i fished that lake 3 monts in row from 4am,i never hooked eye before 9am and arond 12pm i had best catches off eyes.you have to moove if nothing is hapening.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Supposed to bass fish there tomorrow. Opting for Milton instead. Weather looks miserable! Maybe get on Skeeter Tuesday or Wednesday instead.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

bigbass201 said:


> Supposed to bass fish there tomorrow. Opting for Milton instead. Weather looks miserable! Maybe get on Skeeter Tuesday or Wednesday instead.


you may know everything about fishing but you can't find them,
somtime the weather force you to find them,you can find nothing the big wind stat force you to hide from wind,you are desapointed where you hiding,you start fishing and you get fish after fish,it hapen to me few times.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

HappySnag said:


> you may know everything about fishing but you can't find them,
> somtime the weather force you to find them,you can find nothing the big wind stat force you to hide from wind,you are desapointed where you hiding,you start fishing and you get fish after fish,it hapen to me few times.


Sounds inspirational. Thanks. We will keep that in mind. I will be off vacation soon so the weather should change for the better. lol


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Warm trend this coming week, may be wet ,but warmer at least.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

HappySnag said:


> you may know everything about fishing but you can't find them,
> somtime the weather force you to find them,you can find nothing the big wind stat force you to hide from wind,you are desapointed where you hiding,you start fishing and you get fish after fish,it hapen to me few times.


Very astute observation, Happy! This very thing happened to an acquaintance of mine yesterday. "Hiding" from a(major) southerly blow yesterday afternoon(and in a spot w/low confidence factor!) produced(as you say), fish after fish. You are very Wise, my friend!


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Could someone please give me a recent water temp on the north end of Mosquito?
Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Spent $12 on a "good Map" of Mosquito which also shows the stump fields.
I cannot wait to get it!! If it is good, I'll be buying more lakes and will report
if it's good bad or ugly.

I do not have a GPS, so marker points wouldn't help one bit....lol


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

cheezman said:


> Could someone please give me a recent water temp on the north end of Mosquito?
> Thanks in advance !!!


50 degrees


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Lake Milton was running 49 to 51 today. I imagine Skeeter isn't too far off of that. I will be on there most likely Wednesday.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

How did you do today bigbass?


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

austjj said:


> How did you do today bigbass?


It was tough. I'll put together a video this weekend. It was about what we expected given the conditions and having never fished the lake before. We ended with 3 smallmouth, 2 largemouth, and 1 muskie. Hitting Erie tomorrow.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

cheezman said:


> Could someone please give me a recent water temp on the north end of Mosquito?
> Thanks in advance !!!


South end was reportedly 51 cold degrees two days ago! Just guessing the north abt the same?


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Good luck on Erie, which area?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

TClark said:


> Spent $12 on a "good Map" of Mosquito which also shows the stump fields.
> I do not have a GPS, so marker points wouldn't help one bit....lol



My $.02,,,, lol,,,,
you should'a saved the $12 and just did an OGF 'search',,,, Ya know,,,, Just about every map made has been posted somewhere on here!
You should have saved that money for a $100 hand held GPS,,, or a cheap fish finder with a plot tracker.


Make up about 1/2 dozen float markers, & use this VERY OLD MAP. 
Most of the stumps pictured have rotted away by now,,,, & most of the small feeder creek road crossings are silted in,,,, but this old map with give you an idea of where to start looking.
Eventually, Down-the-road,,,, you GOT to be able to SAVE those stump positions,,,,, GPS marks.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep...that Mosquito map is a nice one...got a copy on my boat...pretty sure I got here on OGF as well.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Man I've seen that mosquito map pinned up on a cork board in my late cousin's old buddy's trailer on the lake. His old friend "Uncle Jim" would point out and show us spots on that map like you'd be in the locker room during half time. X's and O's all over that map. We'd take that 9.9 out and jig up walleyes on the exact spots he pinned out for us. Back before lunch with a 2 man walleye limit. Memories...


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

that was the good old days. I,m 74 can remember where the red barn was. and you could find a parking place in lot.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

The map I bought is worth every penny to me!! Water Proof and Tear Resistant, Color with GPS Coincidence, Stump Fields, just TONS of information those old maps never thought of.










*The RED Arrow Below Even shows where the* *RED BARN* *was.*



















I am one happy Camper and I wish this company made my local lakes maps too, but they do not.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

from what I can see looks real good . did you buy it local? might need one.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice looking map...too bad they folded it...would have been better maybe rolled up so as to not have the creases??


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

austjj said:


> Good luck on Erie, which area?


Jim and I went to Ashtabula. Water was all mud after a week of blowing from the Northeast. Couldn't see a lure past 2" in the water. Seen one other bass boat that was there with us and they hadn't caught anything when we talked to them. Jim and I have had plenty of experience with mud and smallmouth. We knew it was time to pull. We loaded up to give Mosquito Creek a quick look over today in hopes of finding some stuff for tomorrow. Ended up with 10 largemouth and 1 pike in just a few hours. 
Water temperature today was running 49 to 51 degrees for those that were curious.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

bigbass201 said:


> Jim and I went to Ashtabula. Water was all mud after a week of blowing from the Northeast. Couldn't see a lure past 2" in the water. Seen one other bass boat that was there with us and they hadn't caught anything when we talked to them. Jim and I have had plenty of experience with mud and smallmouth. We knew it was time to pull. We loaded up to give Mosquito Creek a quick look over today in hopes of finding some stuff for tomorrow. Ended up with 10 largemouth and 1 pike in just a few hours.
> Water temperature today was running 49 to 51 degrees for those that were curious.


Let me guess, they are hitting reaction baits in shallow water? Weed beds up yet? Got a camping trip coming us next week (maybe) and hope ya leave a couple for us! Great way to salvage the day. Bet you were beat when you got home. thanks for the report.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Those Old maps were done by "some(really good) fishermen to 'help other fishermen". Usually, the better maps sold at bait shops for a couple bucks but well worth it(and noone got rich off the "proceeds"!) As Johnboy said, the lakes have "changed" but these old maps are 'better than nothing', and second only to constantly updated ones kept by regular fishermen for their own use! I have some that were enlarged and copied on blueprint paper perhaps_ 40-50 years ago! They're literally falling apart and frayed beyond useability, and the ink/print is no longer legible._


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Look at as all now....satellite imaging and spot lock...gotten spoiled!


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

bigbass201 seems like it wasnt that bad of a day. What were the numbers of boats like today? I like to go one day soon, but never a weekend. I also have to have patience when fishing the weeds. Good luck tomorrow as well.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bigbass201 said:


> Jim and I went to Ashtabula. Water was all mud after a week of blowing from the Northeast. Couldn't see a lure past 2" in the water. Seen one other bass boat that was there with us and they hadn't caught anything when we talked to them. Jim and I have had plenty of experience with mud and smallmouth. We knew it was time to pull. We loaded up to give Mosquito Creek a quick look over today in hopes of finding some stuff for tomorrow. Ended up with 10 largemouth and 1 pike in just a few hours.
> Water temperature today was running 49 to 51 degrees for those that were curious.



Bigbass,,, where did you launch at Bula?
Is Lakeshore done,,,, dredged & open?
I haven't made it up to Erie camp yet,,,, so YES, I'm curious.
Thanks. :>)


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Just got off lake. Clarity is super clear. Temp was 52. Waves were low to moderate. Drifted jigs at around 0.5mph. landed over 20 Crappie 1 perch and 2 walleye. Fished from 430 to 8pm. Lots of boats out today. Our sweet spot was 15ft. Good luck all


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

austjj said:


> bigbass201 seems like it wasnt that bad of a day. What were the numbers of boats like today? I like to go one day soon, but never a weekend. I also have to have patience when fishing the weeds. Good luck tomorrow as well.


Boats were minimal yesterday. Today was a different story. Lot's of people out and on the lake. Hardly any wind at all today. Water surface temperature was 49 when we started and 54 degrees when we left. Ended up with 30 to 35 bass. Took a little while to figure the pattern out that worked today.

"Bigbass,,, where did you launch at Bula?
Is Lakeshore done,,,, dredged & open?
I haven't made it up to Erie camp yet,,,, so YES, I'm curious.
Thanks. :>)"


We launched out of Lakeshore. Water depth was fine. It was probably 3 feet at the very end of the dock where people load from, but the rest was plenty deep. I believe it cost $6 to launch at the baitshop.


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

bigbass201 said:


> Boats were minimal yesterday. Today was a different story. Lot's of people out and on the lake. Hardly any wind at all today. Water surface temperature was 49 when we started and 54 degrees when we left. Ended up with 30 to 35 bass. Took a little while to figure the pattern out that worked today.
> 
> "Bigbass,,, where did you launch at Bula?
> Is Lakeshore done,,,, dredged & open?
> ...


The sand is bad, you can launch but take out on the North ramp. Your trailer will not be level at the other. The ramp closet to the bait shop is filling in fast.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

birdcrazy said:


> The sand is bad, you can launch but take out on the North ramp. Your trailer will not be level at the other. The ramp closet to the bait shop is filling in fast.



R U talking Bula Lakeshore too?
If so,,,, Is the bait shop open for business?

Thanks


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Doboy said:


> R U talking Bula Lakeshore too?
> If so,,,, Is the bait shop open for business?
> 
> Thanks


Yes and they have bait. We have highjacked this thread. Sorry


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya,,, should'a sent you a PM,,,,, 
but we're still N E,,, & we're still talking fishing!???

Thank You


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

birdcrazy said:


> The sand is bad, you can launch but take out on the North ramp. Your trailer will not be level at the other. The ramp closet to the bait shop is filling in fast.


We launched at the south one and loaded from the north one. Didn't have any trouble with a 20 foot bass boat. Two guys though. Might be tougher doing by yourself. 

I walked in the bait shop to pay so they were open.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Not sure why it added that file. Oh well. That was a pike at Mosquito if it's showing on your end.


----------

